# What games were you not sure of at first but ended up enjoying?



## rollerC (Mar 15, 2018)

Celeste was that game for me. I was tight on money and not really looking for a platformer but after hearing so many people recommend it, I decided I had to at least check it out.

I wasn't sold on it for the first 15 minutes, but boy is it one of the best and most deep games I've played in a long time.


----------



## jae. (Mar 15, 2018)

It's kind of specific, but I would have to say the recent Link to the Past randomizer trend. At first, I was a bit iffy since I wasn't sure how it was going to work - like, you need SO many items to beat the game and there are SO many chests in Ganon's tower which is locked behind the crystals. But the community's done a good job of caring for the randomizer so that it doesn't spit out any unbeatable seeds. Now I'm addicted to them bahaha


----------



## Lady Timpani (Mar 15, 2018)

Ooh this is an interesting question!

This is kind of a tough one for me because I usually try to read reviews on a game before I buy it (while avoiding spoilers), or if it's part of a series I know I love, I'll just buy it. I guess for me it would be Twilight Princess. I grew up watching family members play LoZ games but never played one myself, and when I got TP for Christmas one year I thought I'd be awful at it and it'd be too hard for me lmao.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Mar 16, 2018)

For me, it was Splatoon. When they first announced it and showed the streams of people playing, I thought it looked interesting...but I quickly lost interest in watching other people play. I thought I'd like playing the game myself, but I wasn't sure how much. Basically I was desperate for some good online games on Wii U back then, so I gave it a chance. I ended up addicted to it, and I enjoyed it far more than I ever imagined I would.


----------



## orangeboy35 (Mar 16, 2018)

New Leaf! I bought it because of its high praise, and at first, I didn't like it. But once I looked into the franchise and everything about New Leaf, I ended up loving it, and that holds true to this day!


----------



## AndroGhostX (Mar 16, 2018)

I think I would have to say Fantasy Life. I didn't think I would enjoy it but since it was one of those "must-have" 3DS games I decided to get and the reat is history


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2018)

Pikmin 2. I was a kid and thought the box art looked like a "baby game". Then for some reason I played it and it was amazing.


----------



## vel (Mar 16, 2018)

Breath of the wild, definitely. At first, I wasn't sure, especially since someone told me the learning curve was high. I ended up really enjoying it, finishing the game and getting all the armor. Currently working on getting all the shrines and korok seeds.


----------



## Cirom (Mar 17, 2018)

When I first played the VR game _Rec Room_, I initially looked at its somewhat Roblox-esque art style and was a little put off, but it was free so I decided to try it out anyway.

... Literally the best VR game I've ever played.


----------



## rollerC (Mar 17, 2018)

Ah, I thought of another one--Super Mario Odyssey. I had told my friend that I hoped the humans in New Donk City didn't look like Sonic '06 characters, and when he told me that they did, I was really worried.

But I'm really glad I played Super Mario Odyssey, and now I'm 2 moons away from fully completing the game!


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 17, 2018)

Cooking Mama. No, seriously. Back then when I was younger, I got this game along with some others for the DS. At first I wasn't really convinced about it, even thought that it would be a dumb game. However, whenever I took a break from another game, I played Cooking Mama, as I got curious and wanted to know more about the gameplay in general and give it a fair chance before. After a while, I start to like it more and more, at the end, it was pretty funny and enjoyable to play, like a good game for me when I just wanted to chill.

I also had doubts about WarioWare at the beginning, for some reasons, I thought back then that those games would be too complicated for me, so I wasn't really interested in them. When I then got Touched! for the DS as a gift, I just started to play it, as I got (just like with Cooking Mama) curious and wanted to see if I was right about my doubts. Turns out I was wrong of course, as I started to actually enjoy playing those minigames, became even a bit addicted to them at some point, lol. Touched! is now one of my favorite WW titles, followed by to Smooth Moves for the Wii.


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Mar 17, 2018)

Doki Doki Literature Club

Oh my god was that worth every moment of my time. I almost gave up on it, too. So glad I didn't.

I recommend this game to literally everyone. It's free on steam!!


----------



## betta (Mar 18, 2018)

this might be funny but it's Hannah Montana for ps2 LOL 
at first I was like uh why would I get that ??? then my sister really wanted it so we got it & when we got home to play, it was litty af LOOL ( dont judge me for liking Disney/ kids songs) 

second it would be Metal gear Rising, yoo I'm so glad I copped this game, i thought it would be hard at first but then I really really enjoyed it, definitely would recommend lmao

lastly, it's Sengoku Basara: Samurai Heroes, I actually bought this game then I was like nah it doesn't look too promising so I returned it to get metal gear solid ( which was ****ty btw LOL cause I didn't know how to play anyway) then I saw like a glimpse of it on YouTube or something & it looked good so I got back the second day & got it LOL 
( sorry for the long post!)


----------



## BambieTheMayor (Mar 18, 2018)

betta said:


> this might be funny but it's Hannah Montana for ps2 LOL
> at first I was like uh why would I get that ??? then my sister really wanted it so we got it & when we got home to play, it was litty af LOOL ( dont judge me for liking Disney/ kids songs)
> 
> second it would be Metal gear Rising, yoo I'm so glad I copped this game, i thought it would be hard at first but then I really really enjoyed it, definitely would recommend lmao
> ...



I used to have a DS Hannah Montana game that I was obsessed with, lmao.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 18, 2018)

Mario+Rabbids. I mean, based from reviews, obviously it's a pretty good game but I'm not a fan of strategy-rpgs. I bought the game just because it's Mario (and for collection purposes) but I wasn't really keen on playing it but there was a time I got tired playing Splatoon and I was looking for something new to play then I got curious. I ended up being blown away by the gameplay, music and everything lol. It became one of my favorite Switch titles and I even like it better (slightly better) than Super Mario Odyssey.


----------



## hestu (Mar 18, 2018)

i had a little bit of a hard time getting into skyrim bc i was so into breath of the wild at the time and i kind of wanted it to be like that, but now i can't stop playing honestly it's so fun


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 18, 2018)

New Leaf, actually. I had never played an Animal Crossing game and the concept didn't seem that interesting at first. I ended up enjoying it a lot more than I thought I would!


----------



## Jimmyjim (Mar 19, 2018)

Dark Souls 1 

I bought this game on release because it was popular but I ended up quitting pretty early on because it was too hard. :[

I played it again recently and now it's one of my favorite games, excited to play it again on the switch!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 24, 2018)

AC:WW. 

I hated it at first, so I turned it off without saving after moving in. 

Then I loaded it, and got Resetti. 
I had no idea WTH was going on, but I hurled my DS at a wall. 

It didn't break.  

I then gave it another shot after googling it, and finding out it had fishing in it. 

Been an AC fan ever since. (2005)


----------



## rynlol (Mar 24, 2018)

ACNL. My sister made me play as a secondary character in her town, and I thought it was boring. I didn't really understand what to do and was confused. She then had an extra game and I eventually played it again as a mayor, I slowly fell in love! I still am a big fan of the AC series after 3 years of playing.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 25, 2018)

In perspective, Ultra Moon. First time I tried it was pure trash because yeah they pulled some ugly tricks in the OG Sun/Moon games when it comes to levelled Pok?mon from other trainers and in USUM they screwed the difficulty quite a lot so first time I pretty much ragequit at one certain place (not gonna spoil but if you've ever been under-levelled there you know lol).

Got it recently though and since I had Alpha Sapphire, plus the three free HA Alola starters from Pok?Bank it made it hell lotta easier and playable. So yeah now it's fun although the RR castle puzzles were pretty annoying ngl.


----------



## geetry (Mar 29, 2018)

Earthbound. I wasn't sure about the Mother series when I first started looking into playing EB three years ago, but I ended up doing it and completely fell in love with it. I played Mother 3 right after, and Mother after that. The series as a whole is beautiful, and it quickly found its way to my #1 video game of all time slot. My name is also Lucas, so Mother 3 was especially emotional. I hope to own a legit cart of the original SNES Earthbound some day, and I'm still hoping for Mother 3 to be localized...


----------



## Sapphire Moon (Mar 29, 2018)

Acnl because i had never played animal crossing before and didn't know if i would like it but it was better than i thought it would be.


----------



## Mythic Diamond (Apr 2, 2018)

I wasn't sure about harvest moon sunshine island on ds because i had never played any harvest moon games before and didn't know if I would like farming simulation but ever sense i have loved the harvest moon series and enjoy playing them


----------



## Joy (Apr 3, 2018)

For me it was Phoenix Wright. I didn't think it would be fun to play a game about a lawyer but boy was I wrong. I've played every Phoenix Wright game and I can't get enough. It's now one of my favorite series.


----------



## BlueOceana (Apr 12, 2018)

For me it would have to be Stardew Valley. I'm a big Harvest Moon fan and when I heard people saying that they like Stardew Valley better I was very skeptic. I was like no way, but I'm glad I gave it a chance. It definitely does deserve the praise it gets, I also like how it has more mature themes that you would never see in Harvest Moon. I also went into it wanting to marry Elliott but really came to like Sebastian.


----------



## Cou (Apr 12, 2018)

stardew valley lol same reason ^

i was actually offended when ppl kept talking about playing it but never wanted to play harvest moon games. and well ,,, i see why now lmao


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 18, 2018)

Splatoon. My brother got hooked onto it way before me and wouldn't shut up about it. One day I was watching him play it and I decided to give it a go. I liked shooter games beforehand, that's for sure, but just wasn't too sure about the setting of the game. But once I gave it a go, I couldn't stop. Now it's probably one of my favourite games ever


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 18, 2018)

Actually, for me it was Animal Crossing: New Leaf!! I noticed the series was getting TONS of hype, and thought I'd give it a shot, despite me not knowing what the games were about. Ended up immediately falling in love with it!


----------



## John Wick (Apr 18, 2018)

ACWW.. I hated it back in the day, then after playing for half an hour, I was hooked.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Apr 18, 2018)

BlueOceana said:


> For me it would have to be Stardew Valley. I'm a big Harvest Moon fan and when I heard people saying that they like Stardew Valley better I was very skeptic. I was like no way, but I'm glad I gave it a chance. It definitely does deserve the praise it gets, I also like how it has more mature themes that you would never see in Harvest Moon. I also went into it wanting to marry Elliott but really came to like Sebastian.



I'm a long-time Harvest Moon fan and you have made me finally consider trying Stardew Valley...

- - - Post Merge - - -

The only thing that really comes to mind are all of the Switch games we own (which is really not many). I only agreed to get a Switch because of the rumors that there would be an AC Switch game. My son and my partner picked out Breath of the Wild, Super Mario Oddessy, and now Mario Kart 8. I've been a huge fan of all of these series, but I was worried that they wouldn't be as good as previous games since I tend to like the retro games the most, most of the more recent Nintendo games have bored me. But I was so wrong. All 3 of them were so charming and had me hooked immediately. I especially didn't see the point in getting yet another Mario Kart since they've pretty much all felt the same in recent years, but the tracks, new characters, and graphics in this game are sooo good. It was definitely worth it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



BambieTheMayor said:


> Doki Doki Literature Club
> 
> Oh my god was that worth every moment of my time. I almost gave up on it, too. So glad I didn't.
> 
> I recommend this game to literally everyone. It's free on steam!!



I want to play this so badly, but I don't have a computer. It's a shame that they took it off market for phones...  I've tried watching it on youtube, but that experience is just awful, I couldn't bear another minute of it. If anybody knows of any way to get this to play on an Android phone, please PM me!


----------



## goro (Apr 19, 2018)

i was really iffy on persona at first because i had bad experiences with its fans but... look at me lmao

i also didn't think i was gonna be into hotline miami all that much but i really like it!


----------



## Lozzybear (Apr 19, 2018)

Terraria. When I was younger I was a Minecraft fan and I knew nothing about Terraria, so I always put it off as a _Minecraft ripoff_ ugh.. but my friend gifted me a copy for my birthday last year and I loooove it. It's one of my favorite games, and honestly I hate Minecraft now compared to it lmao


----------



## Holla (Apr 19, 2018)

I hate shooters with a passion and I suck at them too. When Splatoon was announced I thought it was was a neat idea but I figured I wouldn’t like it since it’s a shooter. I was dead wrong. Gave the free test fire a try and I absolutely loved it. Mind you I still don’t care for the ranked battles but the original turf war mode is my fave anyways. It’s one of my fave games now along with the sequel.

Another game is Fire Emblem. Awakening spefically. I don’t tend to like games that involve characters fighting each other (minus Pok?mon), but I loved the story and characters so much. Plus the battles were very non gory which I appreciate. I’m now a fan of the series and am working on playing some of the older titles soon.


----------



## Katelyn (Apr 20, 2018)

Definitely Bayonetta. I thought the story sounded stupid and weird and all over the place. But I played it for the first time after buying the climax edition for switch from Japan and I looovveee it. While the story definitely is weird and all over the place, it's very enjoyable. Plus, it provides a bit of a challenge which is a nice change from most games these days lol


----------



## Psydye (Apr 21, 2018)

Animal Crossing, actually. Go figure, lol.


----------



## katastrophic! (Apr 23, 2018)

for me it'd have to be Etrian Odyssey IV: Legends of the Titan. i'm still playing the game, but i was recommended to it at first

i've always been a fan of RPGs and this one seemed a bit different, what with the cartography and all that. but when i started getting into it it turned out to be a lot more fun than i expected! not to mention, the soundtrack is really nice (one of my favorite tracks from most of the Etrian Odyssey games is End of Raging Winds/Waves, each game gets a remix) 

i would definitely recommend it though, the series itself doesn't get that much love but for what it's worth, i personally ended up liking it~


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

Actually, surprisingly, ACNL! I started playing it at like, midnight when all my villagers were asleep and all the stores were closed, so I was kind of bored out of my mind the first time I played it.
I also had a similar issue with Tomodachi Life, although the minimized ways you can interact with your Miis in that game also didn't help.


----------



## xXJessXx (May 10, 2018)

For me it was Final Fantasy XV. I've never really played a game like it. It took me a few months after receiving it to actually sit down and start playing. It took an hour to get into it and after that I played none stop, laughed and then cried for hours at the end. It's amazing game, the graphics, dialogue, humour, storyline, combat and the overall feel. I was so immersed into it. I was skeptical at first because i'm not a fan of sci fi games, which it looked like at first without playing but it's so good.


----------



## rollerC (May 18, 2018)

Thanks to everyone who's responded so far, it's interesting to read the games that ended up capturing your interests!

Another game that I wasn't very sure of at first was MK8 Deluxe. I thought it was just a crappy, expensive rerelease of Mario Kart 8, but it turned out to be a solid game by itself, and honestly worth the money to me, mostly because of the battle mode, which is _way_ better and significantly expanded upon in the Deluxe game. That being said, I wouldn't recommend buying it unless you a) have a Pro Controller, or b) don't already own MK8.


----------



## dedenne (May 19, 2018)

probably celeste tbh


----------



## Garrett (May 19, 2018)

Fire Emblem Warriors. At first I thought it was shallow, repetitive and confusing, but I decided to at least finish the story mode so I could call it "done" and trade-in. 

After a week of playing, it started to grow on me. A lot. I completed all the additional history maps, unlocked every character and that still wasn't enough for me so I purchased all the DLC too. 

Yeah, that game definitely went from a regret purchase to super fun.


----------



## helenply (May 22, 2018)

The Zelda series in general... lol

I had always been interested in it but I had no idea what the games were about. No one really recommended it to me, or they either thought I wasn't the type of person to like it. It was then that one day I tried out my uncle's copy of Skyward Sword and from that day I've been in love with this world. It's just funny how I went from being curious, to thinking we were a wrong fit, to it being a huge part of who I am today.


----------



## MapleSilver (May 22, 2018)

Pok?mon Yellow. I was a little unsure about it since Gen 1 seems so primitive in comparison to the newer games, and the genwunners kind of turned me off. I bought it for virtual console on 3DS and ended up enjoying it. It's nowhere near as good as later titles, but it's still a good game.


----------



## therandompuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

Stardew valley for sure!


----------



## Squidward (Jul 31, 2020)

The Mass Effect trilogy. At first, I thought the game looked tacky for some reason, but once I got into it I was obsessed.


----------



## Luxsama (Jul 31, 2020)

Breath of the Wild, since I had no idea what Zelda was about and it was my first Zelda game. I couldn't resist how beautiful it looked and I ended up buying it. I'm really glad I did because its easily one of my top 3s for the switch.


----------



## Stella-Io (Aug 2, 2020)

Stardew Valley. It was one of the games I didn't really read a review for, I kept seeing it on my socials. I bought it one day since it was cheaper than the other games. I had put off on buying it cause I had seen so many modded posts about the game, that and I thought it could only be played on a laptop, which I didn't have at the time. Now that I've played it I do enjoy it.


----------



## Piroshi (Aug 2, 2020)

Dragon Quest Builders. I downloaded the demo because I was bored and saw some people say it convinced them to buy the game. It was pretty fun, and against my better judgement I impulse bought the game. As it downloading I was thinking, "I just wasted $50. I'm probably going play this for a few of days and then get bored of it like I do with Minecraft." Now I have over 300 hours in the game along with over 500 hours in the second one, plus another 50 hours on top of that if you count the demos. 

Xenoblade was another game that I wasn't sure about. I saw a bunch of people praising the game, but I'm not really into a lot of the more popular JRPGs so I ignored it. Plus I had been burned on another game that was highly recommended to me, so I was a little more cautious. Eventually I found it for a reasonable price (this was back when it was fairly expensive in the U.S.) and I thought the screenshots looked cool, so I figured if I didn't like the game I could just sell it and get my money back. I ended up loving it. I've always liked exploring and just taking in the environments in games, so to have that big of a world in a JRPG was amazing. 

The last one I can think of is FFXV. I'm not a Final Fantasy fan. I've played or seen others play several Final Fantasy games and I just can't get into them. But FFXV Royal Edition was $20 and I was bored so I bought it anyway. I think not being a fan of the series, along with some of the criticisms I saw of the game, actually helped me enjoy the game more. I went in with pretty low expectations, which let me appreciate what I did like more. I also didn't expect the game to hit me so hard. I knew the basic story of the game, including how it would end, and thought I'd be fine. I'm not. The emotional moments in other Final Fantasy games never really got to me (okay the ending to FFIX got me a little).


----------



## Mairmalade (Aug 4, 2020)

Blazerush. Don’t usually gravitate towards racing games but this one is my new favorite. Fast-paced, simple controls, and great weapon/boost mechanics. Give it a go if you’re looking for something new to play with a couple friends!

Fire Emblem was a series I avoided initially because I didn’t think I would like the battle system. Haven‘t played some of the earlier titles, but sunk a lot of time into Radiant Dawn and Three Houses. I like having a better balance of battle, exploration, and active social elements.


----------



## ReanimatedSorceress (Aug 4, 2020)

Majora's Mask had to grow on me. When I first played it at around 13 or so I hated it, but w couple of years later it became one of my favorite Zelda games. The same thing happened with Metroid Prime 2: Echoes.


----------



## dragonair (Aug 4, 2020)

Slime Rancher! I didn't like the environment of the main area (I love foresty environments and it's.... opposite of that lol) and I was sure if I'd really have much to do but I ended up loving it and playing it heavily every day. There's actually always something for me to do and it's fun making new discoveries and exploring and caring for my giant sparkly pink cat slimes lol.


----------



## Belle T (Aug 4, 2020)

Probably Undertale.  Nothing about the game immediately appealed to me.  I wasn't huge on the art style at first, and I'm always wary on indie games which boast of rather unconventional game mechanics.  But it turned out to be CONSIDERABLY better than I imagined it would be and quickly became one of my favorite games.


----------



## marea (Aug 4, 2020)

Animal Crossing, actually! I thought it sounded kinda unappealing at first and i did not anticipate getting extremely addicted to it. New Leaf made me wake up early during summer vacation just so i can check my flower breeding progress and shake trees and all that goodness. I would also do the opposite sometimes and stay up all night until a new day rolled in game, and would only sleep after finishing what i could of my daily tasks. Good times!


----------



## InstantNoodles (Aug 5, 2020)

Red Dead Redemption 2 - I never played the first one and considering the fact that I'm not too interested in the Wild West / cowboy theme I was apprehensive at first. However, it surpassed all expectations and I got very emotionally invested in the characters and their stories.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 5, 2020)

Splatoon 2. When it first came out, it kind of just felt like a slightly better version of the original Splatoon. It's when they started doing updates with adding new weapons, modes, stages, and DLC that I really started to get into it.


----------



## Enxssi (Aug 6, 2020)

Definitely Celeste. My sister made me unsure about it (saying: You want to play a game about climbing a mountain?) But it was really fun.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Aug 6, 2020)

I recently started playing Minecraft Dungeons on Game Pass. I was kinda just bored, and thought it would be something to try on a whim. In the end, it surpassed everything I thought it might be. Quite the enjoyable little game.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Sep 26, 2020)

splatoon actually since i tend to not be good at shooters (does it count as one???). its actually made me a bit better at them!


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 30, 2020)

Mario+Rabbids Kingdom battle!
Mixed responses on YouTube, a Ubisoft game, Rabbids and constantly on sale... I was pretty unsure of it but it was dirt cheap secondhand and had an appealing case so I gave it a shot.

It is really good, light hearted silly fun and I actually love it. It has a good difficulty curve and gets surprisingly hard without causing any burnout. The graphics are lovely too. Someone a few posts above said they even prefer it to oddessey and I’d have to agree. It is just such a great game, the great reviews are accurate. Highly recommend.


----------



## The Orange (Oct 5, 2020)

Glitch.

Anyone remember that game? It was a little web mmo where you were an idea in the mind of one of 13 giants. You milked butterflies, squeezed pigs, and pet trees. 

I spent a fine evening once cooking food for random folks that passed through the area I was in to mine.

When I first started it though I thought since it was so cute and simple I'd end up noping out.

Now it has been gone for some time and I habe never ever missed any game more than that one.

I still check sometimes in on people that were talking about rebuilding the game with the code that they left open sourced. It would be a dream come true to have it back.

I have vowed to my husband that if we ever win the big lottery somehow, I will buy the rights to the game and hire a team to rebuild it and put it on switch if we could...


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 5, 2020)

Fire Emblem. I felt a bit hesitant since I knew it was a tactics game, but then I found out it's similar to Advance Wars, so I went for it. So, I played my first of the series, Three Houses, and I really enjoyed my playthrough.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Oct 6, 2020)

Animal Crossing New Leaf actually. I was interested in this game but not exactly sure whether it was my type. My friend who played the game a little recommended it to me and I watched a few videos about it. I eventually got it and I love this game, it's probably the game that I put the most hours into and am really happy that I have this game.


----------



## Rawburt (Oct 7, 2020)

Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2. They are cheesy games, but are pretty fun and have their charm.


----------



## MochiACNL (Oct 7, 2020)

Stardew valley! I didn't think I'd like it at first but co-op is fun


----------



## Hypno KK (Oct 7, 2020)

itsaplatypus said:


> Glitch.
> 
> Anyone remember that game? It was a little web mmo where you were an idea in the mind of one of 13 giants. You milked butterflies, squeezed pigs, and pet trees.
> 
> ...



omg glitch! I remember it but at the time I didn't play it and I was really sad when it shut down. I've been hoping for someone to revive it but I don't know why the project keeps getting stalled. 

EDIT: Apparently there's been some progress and there was an alpha for the revival a while ago. Maybe this time it'll be back!


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 7, 2020)

Terraria, Monster Hunter back in 2013, and Nintendo Dogs


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 7, 2020)

Final Fantasy XII. Initially when I played it, the ps2 version not Zodiac Age, I really hated Vaan because he annoyed the crap out of me. To make things worse, I got severe nausea and headaches (later found out it might’ve been because of my tv); so i couldn’t really enjoy it. I haven’t touched it for awhile (took a break because i tried to work on platinum on first playthrough and got overwhelmed). Regardless, once I played ZA, not only did I love the story, the characters, the VAs (Gideon Emery is one of the GOAT ^.^), but I actually like Vaan a lot. I was sad though by how horrific looking the coeurls were in Ivalice .


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Oct 11, 2020)

ACNL. Thought I would hate it. Now, here I am.
Another one is Miitopia. My sister convinced me to get the demo, and ohh my goodness it was so much fun. Full version was even better.


----------



## Alexander97 (Apr 26, 2021)

I was not sure of among us, lots of people started playing this game and so many youtubers were playing it to. I didn’t get it at first, but my brother eventually introduced it to me. Now it’s the most addicting game I have played in a while.


----------



## Flicky (Apr 26, 2021)

Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts. I prefer platformers, so I was a little wary of this one. Turns out, I actually had a lot of fun with it! Still not enough to complete it 100%, but very enjoyable nonetheless.

Dragon Quest Builders 2. Actually was just downloaded as a demo because I remembered having a DQ game in my childhood. Only played it while I was later waiting for an update to Pokemon Sword to finish. I'm not into Minecraft, so I expected little from it, but by the time I got to Furrowfield, I was hooked! It's now one of my favourite games of all time.


----------



## Autumn247 (Apr 27, 2021)

Yo-Kai-Watch, I wasn't sure of it at first because I'm a big Pokemon fan and thought it was just a Pokemon rip off but it's really not and it's actually tons of fun


----------



## Dunquixote (Apr 27, 2021)

Dragon Age Origins & Ii: initially i didn’t like the graphics for origins when i watched my ex play it, but fell in love with the story and characters when I played it when he bought me ultimate edition for my bday. I liked it so much i got it for pc to get screenshots. Dragon Age Ii: initially i disliked it from things like some characters looking bad (like Alistair), but after some time of discussing it with people on the bioware forums, i learned to appreciate and enjoy the game in spite no being as impressive to me as DAO.

Fire Emblem three houses: I admit that initially i wasn’t sure if i’d like it because none of the character designs interested me (i did hear the game was good though and an improvement from Awakening and Fates which were the only two i completed). But now, I love it so much and a good amount of the characters. i hope to eventually go back and finishing my playthrough and continuing brainstorming and eventually writing a fanfic.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 27, 2021)

I mentioned this like two comments ago but I was a bit skeptical about trying Ace Attorney cause I generally play platformer/collectathon games so I wasn't sure if I would like it. but my friend said it was a great game and at one point it was on sale for ~$15 on Switch so I went ahead and got it. now I'm really glad I did cause it's one of my favorite games that I've played


----------



## Loriii (Apr 27, 2021)

Yakuza Like a Dragon. I'm not really a fan of the gameplay of the previous games and the setting in general doesn't interest me (even thought it was just like a GTA version of Japan lol) but I gave this game a chance when I saw the change in gameplay to a traditional turn-based RPG. I'm a sucker for those haha so yeah, in the end, good thing I did. There's a lot of stuff to do, like a lot. The story (that somehow feels like a drama/crime series) and the hilarity of side missions pull me in. I've been taking it slow and enjoying the game so far.


----------



## Corrie (May 1, 2021)

Tomodachi Life. I thought it was stupid and then years later, bought it and created anime characters I like and shipped them all together and honestly it's been super funny. Best $30 ever spent.


----------



## BalloonFight (May 1, 2021)

Animal Crossing for the Gamecube, release month of it. I remember reading reviews about it, and editorials as well as forum posts. I had never really played anything in the genre of sim-life before and wasn't sure if I'd like it at all. I thought that the graphic style was really interesting though. Plus the fishing looked pretty entertaining. A magazine called "Tips & Tricks" (shoutouts to anyone who remembers this amazing magazine) started doing monthly columns right at the release of it, and that triggered my interest quite a lot. At the very least I figured I should give it a shot.

I ended up getting addicted to it during the summer with my best friend at the time, and put hundreds of hours into it. I've been a fan of the AC series ever since and have played nearly every released game.


----------



## LuchaSloth (May 1, 2021)

Tbh, I'm a skeptic of almost all games until I actually play them...even sequels or continuations of series that I have previously loved. Every time I buy a new game, I'm like "Well...hope this wasn't a waste of 60 bucks." Hahaha.


----------



## King koopa (May 1, 2021)

Super mario 3d land. My dad got me that game along with my 3ds for my 8th birthday. At first I wasn't sure if I liked it, because I wanted to play as Luigi, but eventually I got used to it.  Turned out to be a fun game, that i still play every so often. 



Spoiler



You get Luigi by beating the game then saving him in special world castle.


----------



## Giulsac (May 1, 2021)

I wasn't really trusting Fortnite at first, my friends were pushing me to play it and I ended up being obsessed with it lmao


----------



## Orius (Oct 2, 2021)

Pokémon Shield.

I think I've said enough about this to make people groan, so that's all I'll say.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 4, 2021)

This is an interesting question. I have mentioned this game before, but it would have to be _The Dog Island _for me. This game has an amazing soundtrack, by the way. The main reason I picked it up was because of the beagle on the cover. My very first dog was a beagle, so it brought back memories of her. I didn’t think this would be an enjoyable game, but it’s one of the best I’ve ever played. This isn’t an exaggeration. If anyone wants to try something new, I would recommend picking this game up.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 4, 2021)

Celeste for sure! I couldn't get behind the pixel graphics even though the story really intrigued me. I guess having primarily played recent games like animal crossing and pokemon I wasn't use to the retro style anymore and it just didn't seem appealing. But like I said I was super interested in the storyline so one day I think it was on sale and I decided to give it a try. I am absolutely in love with the game and have played through it several times now! Would 100% recommend!


----------



## Loriii (Oct 10, 2021)

Tales of Arise. I've tried Vesperia and Abyss in the past but the battle system, somehow, didn't click with me. I put those games down real fast. I'm very picky when it comes to action RPGs and only a few of them I really enjoyed and finished like Kingdom Hearts and the YS series, but this latest "Tales of" game caught my attention when I saw it getting high review scores. I risked and bit the bullet. Well, I've been addicted ever since. The presentation and the music is so good (it rivals the DQ mainline titles). The battle system is one of the best. The graphics is eye-candy especially on next gen consoles. It runs smooth for the most part, as well.


----------



## your local goomy (Oct 10, 2021)

Honestly, pretty much any "mainline" Pokémon game since gen 7. Thought Sun and Moon was going to be crap, ended up enjoying it. I thought USUM was just a cheap ripoff of the original games, but ended up being pleasantly surprised at how much it improved on the original. I assumed that Let's Go was just a money-grab and a way to get people to download Go, and it kind of is, but it's a solid game and really good for shiny hunting...if you want to hunt only Kanto Pokémon. Sword and Shield was definitely the most difficult, mainly due to the fandom and their constant debates on whether the games would actually be good or not. I originally took the side of "no national dex so it's crap", but I really enjoy the Galar region and its characters to the point where I have a 350k+ word, in-progress fanfiction on it lol. I don't plan on getting the Sinnoh remakes because I didn't care for the original DP games, but...Legends: Arceus seems interesting. I'm considering pre-ordering it, but I'm going into it with the same low expectations and skepticism that I always do for Pokémon titles.


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Oct 20, 2021)

Fire Emblem: Three Houses was an instant "Oooo! This is going to be good!" but then I told myself to not get my hopes up because of Fire Emblem Fates just being "meh" story wise for me. After some time, my sister's birthday was coming up so I was deciding on whether or not to get it for her since she was interested in it but not too sure herself fully. Once I had received more info, I then had a feeling it was going to be great, so I bought thd full game and the expansion pass for her.

We both ended up loving it to death and it became our all time favorite Fire Emblem game of all time


----------



## worldstraveller (Oct 23, 2021)

Stardew Valley and Animal Crossing New Horizons, what actually made me interested in AC was Stardew Valley, because before I played Stardew Valley wasn't sure, because I don't like Harvest Moon, I thought maybe Stardew Valley and Animal Crossing was like Sims, the kind game nice at first but then gets boring pretty fast...

it was 1 year after Stardew Valley came out, I came across with an interesting article from Kotaku (the time the website was okay, nowadays is very meh) about an experience a player had with the game, then I thought, I guess I'll give this game a try...you can guess what happened, I finished the game story in 3 months, I was addicted and played sometimes to unwind...then Animal Crossing New Horizons was announced at E3, I thought, the vibe is similar, so maybe, I bought Day 1, btw.


----------



## vanivon (Oct 24, 2021)

the world ends with you; when i first tried it, i struggled with the controls and battles a lot and didn't really enjoy it, so i ended up putting it down for a while and returning to it later. now it's one of my favourite games all-time and i look back on it dearly (although i will admit to preferring the phone port because i'm still very bad at the dual-screen battling <3)


----------



## Raz (Oct 25, 2021)

Animal Crossing New Leaf. I had never played AC before, but I saw some people talking about their experience with the game since Wild World. At the time, the game was already out for a few years, and I decided to buy it to see if I would like it (which is something I wouldn't do anymore with games that aren't really very cheap). Well, two weeks after that, I was hooked, and one week later, they released Welcome Amiibo (which I didn't even know about). 

Stardew Valley is another game that I bought like... last friday, after years of seeing people talking about it and I was afraid I wouldn't enjoy it because I didn't really like harvest moon, but I already have two saves and I'm really tempted to get the game on pc because mods like Stardew Valley Expanded seems too good to pass up.

But these are the most recent ones, as I've been mostly very strict with what I buy for a long time (a tactic to avoid spending money on games that I won't like).


----------



## Bon Bonne (Nov 1, 2021)

Bug Fables
I was very interested but anxious about playing it, because _what if I didn't like it for some reason_
but then my friend bought it for me and then I stopped worrying so much because I didn't spend my own money on it lol
and I really liked it


----------



## Weemaddz (Nov 1, 2021)

Fire emblem three houses, I was pretty unsure an at the beginning really regretted paying so much for it, once I started to learn the fight an best weapons etc I really become obsessed with the game an have played all 3 houses, the secret route an even got the dlc for the fourth house to play, even know I still really enjoy playing it and trying out different characters


----------



## xYubelx (Nov 12, 2021)

For me, that game would have to be, For the King. Mainly because I thought the movement and graphics looked pretty  bad in my opinion. A friend of mine started playing it and had asked me to play with him. I ended up trying it out and it is a really fun hexagonal-tiled game that plays sort of like D&D/Baldurs gate/Divinity.


----------



## Kaizer (Nov 17, 2021)

Funny enough, Animal Crossing (Population Growing). For some reason I've always had a judgmental side of me in certain ways and when my brother got Animal Crossing for the first time when I was like around 12 or so I think more or less, I was just mad critical and was like "this is mad kiddy looking" lmaooo. I was also critical of FF7 and both Animal Crossing PG and FF7 became my favorite games of all time ironically.


----------



## Anitagonist (Nov 18, 2021)

This is a much newer one but I haven't played more bc I wanna buy it on my switch! Spititfarer it's such a calm chill game with a pretty grim topic yeah but idk something about it just spoke to me and I thought "this game would be perfect on switch!" So gonna get it for switch the reason I doubted I'd like it is bc I'm no good with calm games they are just too boring for me not enough boom pow (I mean I've dropped animal crossing more times than I can count!) Maybe I am beginning to enjoy calmer games as I age who knows?


----------



## Livia (Nov 18, 2021)

Terraria. I got it a few weeks ago, and at first I thought it was way too difficult because I couldn’t make it past the first night. I made a house, but the guide came in and he kept opening the door to let in zombies and they would kill me. And I stupidly built the house right on my spawn point, so I would respawn into the horde of zombies waiting to kill me again. I kept dying over and over and it was so frustrating.
I almost asked steam for a refund, but decided to try again with a journey character because I read that it would be easier. Now I love the game. Some things are still too difficult for me like I can‘t beat the brain of Cthulhu, but I’m having fun exploring underground and just digging random tunnels everywhere.


----------



## Jassiii (Nov 18, 2021)

For me it was hollow knight ! Never was a huge fan of Metroidvania games but Hollowknight completely changed that for me, I bought it while I was sick and miserable a few years back when I flew out for a family member's wedding, and while everyone was out having fun I was snuggled up under blankets playing it nonstop. 10/10 game and anytime I feel sick I load it up and spend hours on it at a time.


----------



## Jujuwah (Nov 19, 2021)

This is gonna sound weird but stardew valley lol my husband told me to play it so so many times and i kept on refusing simply because i hated the pixels (silly i know) but after playing i can say i am so in love with game i have over 300 hours on it and i even got my mom to play it and she loves it aswell, funny enough she also refused to play the game because of the graphics but now she find it super cute like i do


----------



## Radiant Dreamer (Nov 20, 2021)

Dead Space.  I don't like shooters, i typically suck at them.  but it was one of the freebies that month, and i love horror and zombies, so i tried it.  had to play on easy, but oh man.  loved it.  loved the fact that headshots were actually counterproductive, and i actually beat the game the first time with only the plasma cutter, not knowing there was an achievement for it.  dead space 2 was equally good, loved that i got to see an outbreak in progress, and oh god going back to the ishimura was so creepy.  they nailed that sequence.  and isaac's hallucinations.  

dead space 3 is.... kinda hate/love.  i adored the story, but the weapon crafting... i hated it at first, would only use the premade blueprint weapons.  but i've started trying out custom weapons and am getting into a groove there.

another game i didn't think i'd like at first... honestly i never thought i'd enjoy the story of seasons/harvest moon/rune factory games.  but i adore them!  there's something very satisfying about growing your crops and caring for your livestock.


----------



## ecstasy (Dec 17, 2021)

i havent actually played it myself, i just watched playthroughs to see the story _but_
a fnaf fangame called dayshift at freddys . i only checked it out because i kept seeing fanart of it everywhere and wanted to see what the fuss was about. i went into it not expecting much and i thought i would cringe at it but MAN was i wrong

the first game in the series was just a meme parody game but then the 2nd game added some lore and the 3rd one had lots more story to it and just,  wow its been a while since a game emotionally impacted me in that way 

it may in fact be my favorite game now its literally on par with the likes of undertale which held the top spot as my favorite game for YEARS

i have no idea how the creator managed it, but some fnaf fangame managed to take first place in my heart when it comes to games it was so good

honestly i just came here to ramble about it LMAO but yeah i might play it myself too eventually


----------



## Romaki (Dec 17, 2021)

I tried Slay the Spire purely because so many people around me were recommending it and now it's one of my favorite games. I never thought I'd like card games, and I still don't. But it feels like something else, at least to me.


----------



## Meadows (Dec 17, 2021)

Spider-man for the ps4... Haven't been a big marvel fan, but got it when it was $20 after hearing it was really good, and there was a little nastolgia with Spider-man from growing up.

That game's story was so good, combqt wasn't bad, and had many side missions and activities to do.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 17, 2021)

Fire emblem tbh. I'm not a big fan of strategy games, but the fact that the gameplay was so immersive completely distracted me from this fact.


----------



## amemome (Dec 21, 2021)

Most of the point-and-click games I got from the Steam store were unvetted (aka nobody around me had heard of or played them) and I've enjoyed all of them. I'm really glad I took the dive to get them because now I have a favorite point-and-click series (Rusty Lake) and a ton of good memories.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 22, 2021)

RDR2 for me. I got it with my PS4 and decided to try it out - the controls were initially kinda sluggish for me, but I was hooked after the world opened up. This newfound freedom felt so invigorating after spending the first chapter doing tutorial missions in the mountains.


----------



## g u a v a (Dec 22, 2021)

splatoon for me. when i first got into it the control learning curve was really throwing me for a loop. ended up just sticking it out and it's now one of my top game franchises of all time


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Dec 22, 2021)

It was Watch Dogs. Heard a lot of people at the time when it came out in 2014 saying how its downgraded and how its not any better than GTA 5, but for me I was cautious on buying it so I waited a while and got my hands on it for a good price and I ended up liking it. The idea of hacking everything and causing destruction was just so awesome at the time.


----------



## vixened (Dec 22, 2021)

Rune Factory 4 (the 3DS verison), I got it years back for my birthday and fell in love with it. I highly recommend it if you're into harvest moon or games like it.


----------



## peachsaucekitty (Dec 23, 2021)

it was animal crossing new leaf, ironically. i thought i wouldn't like it but i loved it


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Dec 23, 2021)

Scribblenauts Unlimited on Wii U! I had never heard of it and it did not look NOT good if that makes since, my mother bought it for my birthday and I ended up LOVING IT SO MUCH.


----------



## IonicKarma (Dec 23, 2021)

Final Fantasy 14.  In fact, the first couple times I tried it, I couldn't really get into it.  Now, I love the game with all my heart


----------



## Mr_Persona (Dec 24, 2021)

League of Legends
3 years ago my brother started bugging me to play with him in LL and so l did and l had fun. But l still hate the horrible behaviors people have in that game, online can be full of idiots in every match.


----------



## Psydye (Dec 24, 2021)

Hollow Knight. Turned out to be an excellent Metroidvania.


----------



## CrossYuuki (Dec 26, 2021)

I wasn't sure about minesweeper at first but then my uncle taught me the basics and now I'm just a pro at it


----------



## shendere (Dec 26, 2021)

*this happened to me with several games, but one was the Witcher 3 wild hunt and to this day, it's my most favorite game because after giving it a go a second time- everything about it from start to finish and dlc included is ...*chefs kiss ♡*


----------



## Neb (Dec 26, 2021)

The most recent games to fall under that category would be the Muv-Luv trilogy. At first glance it looked like a generic romance visual novel series with clichéd character archetypes. The thing is I heard so many claim it’s one of, if not the best visual novel series of all time. The first game was a slog. It dragged on for far too long and went overboard with early 2000s anime cliches. Then the second game happened. All of a sudden the game switches to a mecha sci-fi story. The slice of life elements were still there, but now it had a fully fleshed out alternate universe Earth. The pacing was still abysmal. I ultimately waded through another 15 hour visual novel for the occasional moments of excellent world building. In the third game it becomes a full blown drama. There’s intense political intrigue and frequent action. Major plot twists happen on an hourly basis. I finally got paid off for what was easily the longest build-up I’ve ever seen in a piece of fiction. It required more “Takeru-Chan no baka” moments than I’d like to admit, but it was well worth the wait.


----------



## Bui (Dec 28, 2021)

Animal Crossing. I originally bought it on a massive markdown from GameStop, along with several other dirt-cheap GameCube games since at the time GameStop was trying to get rid of all of their GameCube inventory. I really didn't even give the game a second look when I first got it, but became intrigued when I saw my sister trying it out. I bought my own GameCube memory card, started my own file, and the rest is history. I was instantly addicted to the game, and within a week I had Wild World, my sister had City Folk, and I had a preorder for New Leaf put in place. Then, once my birthday rolled around I used my birthday money to buy myself a Wii specifically for City Folk. All of those games ended up taking up a ridiculous amount of my time, but I enjoyed every second of it.

Stardew Valley was another one. I had never even heard of the game until right before it released, and since I saw so many people talking about it everywhere I decided to grab it as I had the money already available in my Steam wallet. Well, I bought it and booted it up with little idea of what to expect... and proceeded to lose the entire next two weeks with it, and a significant amount of time afterward. I'll admit that I haven't played it too much since then, but each time I do decide to start it up I end up getting hooked again and lose even more time to it! Which reminds me, it's about time for me to start playing it again...


----------



## chawwee (Dec 28, 2021)

Dead by Daylight! I had seen a bunch of people playing it on Twitch and in Lets Plays but I thought nah, that's not the kind of game for me. Then one of my friends at work almost guilted me into buying is and as it was on sale at the time I thought eh what the heck! Now its one of my most played games of all time


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 30, 2021)

Spiritfarer! I saw the reviews and they were very positive, but I wasn't a huge fan of micromanagement games so I didn't think much of it. Bought it because it was highly recommended and on sale at the time, and I had some extra money so I thought, why not? Ended up really loving the story despite needing to go back and forth with materials, LOL. The art style and story makes micromanaging a little more bearable, and I ended up almost crying with some characters. 

Another one is Cookie Run: Ovenbreak! I saw the gameplay and thought platformers were boring, so it took me months before thinking about the game again. I saw some neat characters and eventually thought to give it a spin. Ended up becoming really addicting for me; it gets tiring the longer I play per sitting, but it's a really fun game to play in short bursts while I'm in line or waiting for something. I love playing as my favorite cookies (the Chess Choco Cookie twins), I can never seem to get tired of how cute they are and how they're holding hands while running.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 31, 2021)

Fire Emblem! I remember researching what 3DS games I could try out back in the day, and people kept mentioning Fire Emblem. I knew nothing about it (other than Marth from Smash Bros) and wasn't entirely sure if I'd like it, but decided to pick up Awakening after seeing so many good reviews and hearing that you didn't have to play any other Fire Emblem game to be able to play it. And I really liked it! I've played a few other Fire Emblem games since and I've enjoyed those as well.


----------



## vanivon (Jan 1, 2022)

ai: the somnium files. i paid absolutely 0 attention to it during the prerelease era and was wary of it because of how badly the last game by the same director flopped, but i caved and watched a LP of it after it came out and now it's currently in my top 10 games of all time :')


----------



## Romaki (Jan 2, 2022)

I think I also wasn't sure of Stardew Valley. I've played some farming games before that and they really weren't for me. But there's just something special about that game.


----------



## Looigi (Jan 2, 2022)

my friends played this game called undertale, they kept encouraging me to get it Untill i bought the game. at first i thought,''whats the big whoop about this game anyways?".But When i started to play, something clicked and i did every single route.P.S Deltarune is a whole other story


----------



## mintmaple (Jan 2, 2022)

Castle Crashers, I have played Battle Block Theatre and that was great, but I thought Castle Crashers was too hard. Turns out, it's just as much fun and i've had a blast over Christmas playing it with an old friend. She loves it just as much! Love the funny enemy bosses and the pets are so cute.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Jan 2, 2022)

Momodora Reverie under the moonlight definitely!! I bought it right after I was finished with Momodora III, played it for a bit and couldn't get into it. But a few years later when I got reminded of it, I decided to pick it up again to 100% the achievements and omg I loved it so much, it was very fun  I genuinely didn't think I'd be as obsessed with it as I was with Momodora III, but to my surprise, I ended up playing through the whole storyline far too many times, it was just very satisfying to finally get that last achievement done, especially since it's not that easy of a game ☺


----------



## Calysis (Jan 4, 2022)

There have been a few games like this for me, but Rune Factory 4 is the one that immediately comes to mind.

I briefly tried it years ago, didn't even get to the summer month, then stopped playing because I wasn't really trying all that hard to get into it. I picked it back up again a few months later, _really_ gave it a shot this time, and absolutely fell in love with it. I've put at least 250 hours into the Switch version alone, and that's not including my 3DS version hours (yes, I liked it so much I bought the Nintendo Switch collector's/archival edition).

I have been waiting for the Rune Factory 5 release since it was announced in a Nintendo Direct, and will be getting it on release day!


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Jan 4, 2022)

There's really only one game that comes to mind for me, and that's *Skies of Arcadia: Legends*. I remember that when I was young and I first saw some screenshots of it in an issue Nintendo Power, I thought it looked dumb. But my parents would eventually end up renting it for me, and I fell in love with the game almost instantly, so much so that they would eventually end up buying it for me. It remains my second most favorite game ever and I always make sure to replay it every couple of years or so.


----------



## Tao (Jan 6, 2022)

*Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle* 
I thought it looked far too focused at children in terms of difficulty and I absolutely couldn't stand Rabbids. I picked it up for cheap on sale (it's usually like £10 or something I think) since I heard it had local co-op and was struggling to find much worthwhile to play with my partner when we were going away. She hated it (not into the genre) but I thought it was alright. The Rabbid's weren't anywhere near as irritating as they usually are and the gameplay is fun and not as braindead easy as I thought it would be (though it's still quite easy most of the time).


*Deep Rock Galactic* 
Similar deal to Mario + Rabbids, I'm always on the look out for games that have Co-op to play with my partner. I saw this on Game Pass, saw it had Co-op and decided to give this random game I had never heard of a shot since I had nothing to lose being on Game Pass. We both absolutely loved it. We played it to death once we first found it and have jumped back in every time a new update has released. I've even thrown money on some DLC cosmetics just because with the amount of time I've put into the game, I feel I should give the devs 'something'. It's easily one of, if not my favorite Co-op game.

*Ark: Survival Evolved*
My partner absolutely adored this game, if only because she loves dinosaurs. I've always known about the game but didn't have any interest because it came across as "yet another Steam early access survival game" that were typically total dog crap. I decided to give it a go with her just to make her happy and I was hooked. Granted, we're play on our own private server as we don't want to deal with other players (they tend to ruin these kind of games) but we've still put so much time into the game. The only drawback is how time consuming it is. We both want to pick it up again but it's just such a time demanding game, even when we can decide when the server is on/off to avoid time passing when we aren't playing.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jan 6, 2022)

~Kilza~ said:


> There's really only one game that comes to mind for me, and that's *Skies of Arcadia: Legends*. I remember that when I was young and I first saw some screenshots of it in an issue Nintendo Power, I thought it looked dumb. But my parents would eventually end up renting it for me, and I fell in love with the game almost instantly, so much so that they would eventually end up buying it for me. It remains my second most favorite game ever and I always make sure to replay it every couple of years or so.


Never did get around to playing that game, but it was around the same time Sega also made the Phantasy Star Online series, which I ended up liking a lot. Wasn't sure if I was going to, but I just enjoyed something about the game. It was flawed for sure, but also had charm that I liked. For the Gamecube that is, not the DC version. You can definitely tell the two games were made by the same engine/artists. The styles are so close.

I eventually went online with it and met a lot of cool people. Also some losers with nothing better to do than to try to corrupt someone's save data.


----------



## Midoriya (Jan 20, 2022)

Genshin Impact.  I’ve posted about it a lot already.  When I first started playing it I thought it would just be a temporary thing and that I’d get bored of it quickly, but I haven’t.  I’ve reached the endgame for it and there’s still so much to do.  It’s such a great game.


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 20, 2022)

I would say The Binding of Isaac. I didn't like it at first because my brother would talk about it nonstop and it was super annoying, but at some point he convinced me to try it out. And I think it's a really good game! The only problem is that I can't play very often because my brother's always playing it, haha.


----------



## jadetine (Jan 20, 2022)

I have one of those friends who over-hypes everything; his reviews are always to the extreme, so I tend to tune him out. When he suggested I would like Mass Effect (which just looked like a cinematic shooter and I never played shooting games of any kind before)... I think he had to gift it to me before I actually tried it. 
Holy cow, it was so worth the experience! I love a good story, and even appreciate some cheesy fan pandering, lol. Honestly, the combat wasn't so bad and could even be turned off. I'm not sure I'll ever appreciate a game nearly as much again; such great characters, plot, world-building, soundtrack, voice acting... 
Obviously, everything Nintendo made was gold for me, but to finally branch out into some more challenging genres and other consoles... it was a good experience. ^^


----------



## michito (Jan 23, 2022)

*Definitely 999* (the 1st zero escape game)
Someone recommended me it and I got it knowing absolutely nothing about the game. The second it started to be gorey (they don't show anything, just written descriptions tho) and finished my 1st route, which of course i ended up getting one of the most unsettling ones. I told to myself to stop playing it.  I'm glad I'm kinda dumb and way too curious and the very next day I picked up the game again anyways. 

Now it has become one of my favorite games and I wish I could remove all info of that game from my brain just to experience it again. If you like VNs, I can't recomend it enough (but please play the DS game instead of the steam port if it's your 1st time playing, trust me. I won't spoil, but the story was made to be told in the DS format)


----------



## TheRevienne (Jan 23, 2022)

I'd say Breath of the Wild. I'm a big Zelda fan, but not played many of the games. For me with Breath of the Wild it was the art style. I didn't really like it at first, but playing the game, woah mama. The lack of 'dungeons' so to speak threw me off a bit, but my god, the shrines and the beasts were amazing. I'll never forget how I felt first time I went to Gerudo Desert and saw Vah Naboris for the first time. Still my favorite of the beasts, with Vah Medoh and Vah Ruto in joint 2nd and Vah Rudania in last place. I love the shrines too, the mix of puzzley ones, battle ones, and the outdoors puzzley ones was great, and I love the aesthetic of the monks at the end of each one!


----------



## Rika092 (Feb 6, 2022)

Flightrising... yeah at first I was a little unsure since I feel like virtual pet webpage games are soooo childish and I've grown out of that. But then...I discovered that this game is so much more and now I'm so obsessed. This game has been the only game I want to play on daily basis (yeah, I haven't touched ACNH in like months).

I've met a lot of players who's been with the site since the inception (back in 2013 ) and are still playing, which really speaks volumes. I feel like this is one game that I will also be enjoying for the years to come.

The only downside is now I'm tempted to buy gems (premium currency of the site) more often than it should be....so not great news for my wallet LOL


----------



## CrazyMario64 (Mar 8, 2022)

Kirby Star Allies (How i got started with Kirby) and Animal Crossing New Horizons


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 9, 2022)

Started Elden Ring recently and originally expressed no interest in it because it was a Dark Souls type game. I never played a game in the Dark Souls series before because it never interested me. I gotta say, I've been having a lot of fun despite how difficult this game is and how it tells you next to nothing about what to do and where to go. I sucked at it at first too, but I'm steadily getting better!


----------



## Holla (Mar 9, 2022)

Holla said:


> I hate shooters with a passion and I suck at them too. When Splatoon was announced I thought it was was a neat idea but I figured I wouldn’t like it since it’s a shooter. I was dead wrong. Gave the free test fire a try and I absolutely loved it. Mind you I still don’t care for the ranked battles but the original turf war mode is my fave anyways. It’s one of my fave games now along with the sequel.
> 
> Another game is Fire Emblem. Awakening spefically. I don’t tend to like games that involve characters fighting each other (minus Pok?mon), but I loved the story and characters so much. Plus the battles were very non gory which I appreciate. I’m now a fan of the series and am working on playing some of the older titles soon.



Basically the above still applies from nearly 4 years ago but I wanted to add to it.

Divinity Original Sin II is definitely not a game I would have ever pictured liking even from the cover art but boy to I love this game. It has some pretty dark and twisted moments and is a bit gorier than what I'm used to but it's just so good. I love exploring, figuring things out and the style of battles is probably my favourite of any game I've ever played. It is a tactical turn based style but without a grid (so you move freely on your turn). All battles take place in the actual world you explore and not a set arena you can use strategies to setup before triggering battles in order to get an advantage. I often sneak my archer to high ground before a battle stats so she can get a sweet high ground bonus to both damage and crit for example.


----------



## vinnie (Mar 9, 2022)

For me it was FNAF. I remember in middle school all my friends would play it, yet I thought it was just flat-out weird. Well, like 5 years later, after no one really raves about it anymore, I literally fall in love with the games. I love the entire FNAF franchise and I realize how dumb I was for thinking it was weird lol.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 10, 2022)

Miitopia, actually.  I thought it was interesting with being able to add whoever the heck you want, but I was at first skeptical about it, as I’m not usually a person who enjoys fighting games.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 18, 2022)

Abzu. There's no dialogue at all, and you really aren't given any guides on where/how to go, so it came off as a pretty game with no real goal, at first. Once you get out of the beginning area, though, a story does develop and it pulled me in as much as the graphics did. I even cried at one point.


----------



## Squidward (Mar 27, 2022)

Morrowind. The combat system was a total turnoff at the beginning, but it ended up being one of the best aspects of the game. The magic is so complex and fun. I really liked levitating and creating my own spells and enchantments.


----------



## tessa grace (Mar 27, 2022)

Animal Crossing New Leaf. Me and a friend when we were like, 7 would play on our 3DS' together in a community center after a kids theater class. When mine had died I would watch her play Yo-Kai Watch and I was obsessed, so then one day she said "I'm going to play Animal Crossing". I thought the name sounded stupid and I was all like "that game sounds boring" and then I watched her play it and after a while I started to like it. I got the game soon after and I'm glad I did.


----------



## Rainbowhorn (Mar 29, 2022)

Deltarune, I didn't really like how it looked but I gave it a chance and fell in love


----------

